# Places To Meet Single People?



## ILoveMusic (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am in my early 30's, no kids and have been divorced for a few months now. I feel as if I'm ready to start dating again. Does anyone have suggestions on where to meet new, single people? I'm not really a fan of bars/clubs and places like that. Sorry to be so vague!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi ILM,been awhile since I've been on the dating scene,but I know meetup.com in most areas have meetups tailored for singles that don't always revolve around the bar/club scene.They get together for tours,hiking ,wine tasting etc.If you have any hobbies,there are groups for most hobbies in many communities.Then there is always volunteering.Just a suggestion,but you might get more responses if you also posted in the general sub-forum as there is usually more traffic over there.Good luck and I hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## ILoveMusic (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks very much! That was very helpful.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

You're welcome! I just wanted to say that I just read your other threads and I'm so sorry for what you went through.Hope you're feeling much better.


----------



## ILoveMusic (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh man, I had no idea those were still even on here. I'm doing really good now. Thanks for asking. I appreciate that!


----------

